# Proud Lake?



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Have they stocked the Huron yet?


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Not yet. They usually do it on the 31st.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Is Proud Lake Rec. Area a place you can catch trout all summer long? Or only in spring?


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

back2spool said:


> Is Proud Lake Rec. Area a place you can catch trout all summer long? Or only in spring?


It's pretty slim pickings after that last saturday in April.


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

I have seen somewhat healthy fish in june... Probably not the case every year though.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Skip the 1st week entirely.Its usually a zoo.:lol: I know I wont make it out on the 1st,im picking up my new puppy tomorrow so he may be a little too young to hit the river yet.:lol:


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I stopped and took a look on my way home from work at 2:30pm and there wasn't anything there,I'm assuming they put them in later. I can't imagine they'd all have swam away that quickly.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

dinoday said:


> I stopped and took a look on my way home from work at 2:30pm and there wasn't anything there,I'm assuming they put them in later. I can't imagine they'd all have swam away that quickly.


 
I was out at 1-130 this afternoon running the lab, and they already planted the "breeders" (the 18+ inch fish).


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Cool...only thing I saw was bugs hatching....and I'm not telling what they were:evil:


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet looks like i should be on the river tomorrow after work. wasnt planning on hitting it that soon but I have been itchy to throw some flies around.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

I heard they put them put them in on saturday at midnight on the 29th


----------



## TroutSeeker71 (Mar 24, 2008)

I stopped in there Sunday afternoon at Wixom Rd and there was no sign of any planting. According to the DNR stocking database they faithfully plant them on the 31st.


----------



## mbishop5 (Oct 1, 2004)

Going out in a few hrs East of Wixom. They hitting at all? Stop by and say hi. I'll have a red ballcap and hopefully a fish on


----------

